# Reba Mcentire 01/2/1998-10/16/2008



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG, My heart goes out to you. Very sorry for such a awful lost. <3


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! I also lost a horse in a very traumatic way... It's the ****s. If you ever need to talk... I'm here.

Oh, and sometimes, you just have to cry. Break down and cry, hon, because that's where the healing starts. I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't cry for the horses... Love the ones that are here. *hugs*


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

That is so terrible! I am so sorry for your loss! I will keep you and your mare in my prayers. Sending hugs.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry. My horse and his herd mates all got out the other evening from a very big heavy gate- so I am thinking if a horse really wants to go through a gate, they can.

Grieving is a process that is cyclical.... keep going through it and in time (who knows how long though) you will feel better.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

OH, I am so sorry for your loss.. my prayers are with you ..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Hun, I am so sorry for you, this is just terrible. 

Were the other horses found?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm sooooo sorry


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

yes the other two horses were found unharmed


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

God must have loved her a lot. I bet she's doing wonderful up there, pain-free...

i know EXACTLY how you feel. and i do mean EXACTLY.

i'm so sorry you cant be with her yet, but make the best of it until the day comes that you can see her again and she will never be taken from you.

I'm praying hard for you tonight.


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

That is a horse owner's worst nightmare.  I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

oh hunni im sorry for your loss but u will see her again


----------



## cher40 (Nov 19, 2010)

My heart aches for you. Big warm hugs sent your way.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

What a horrible thing to have happen! I can sympathize - I know what it's like to lose a horse in an unnatural way. As morbid as it sounds, I'm glad it was instantaneous, and she felt no pain. She'll be patiently waiting for you on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Mourning a friend*

Your story is so very sad and I can imagine just how guilty you feel over such a tragic event. I recently lost three horses to a fire. Before investigation some speculated it was my fault or electrical. No matter how the fire happened, I’ll always blame myself for not saving them or preventing the fire in the first place.

 I imagine that even if you had been perfect you would still harbor regret and blame yourself in some way. A friend of mine suffered a similar tragedy as you only in her case some evil person, cut the fence and apparently either tried to walk the horse away from her property to steal him or did it out of cruelty. The horse was struck by a car and found to have a rope around his neck. My friend was on the scene for over forty minutes watching as her horse suffered with broken legs and internal injuries before the police shot him in the head. Sometimes there’s no way to circumvent heartbreak.

I don’t think I will ever sleep without having a horse nightmare unless I adopt another needy horse from the US Bureau of Land Management. Try to think of the happy times you had with your horse and what a good life you gave her. I’ll bet your horse never turned away from you and to her the sound of your voice was like the chiming of little bells.


----------

